# Looking for a singer/guitarist to jam with in the BC Lower Mainland area



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

Hi guys & gals, I'm not sure if this is the right place to post this or not so forgive me if I'm doing something I shouldn't be here...

I play in a band and we are looking for a singer/guitarist...nothing too serious - we just like to get together and jam once per week. We are all in our early to mid 40's and we have day jobs. We like to play classic/hard rock and try and come up with some original jam songs as well. We are not a pro band per se that makes money playing gigs - we are just a few guys looking to get together and have some fun jamming one night a week  

We rent a barn in the Langley/Cloverdale area and jam every Tuesday night. We have our own full PA and I play guitar with a solid drummer and bass player who also like to try and sing. We have been playing together for about 15 years and had a singer/guitarist but he is losing interest and barely shows up any more so we are looking for someone new to breathe some new life into the band. It is a secure and reasonably priced rehearsal space and we can store all of our gear there. If you are interested please let me know and we can chat. 

Cheers


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

no jammers in the lower mainland of BC interested?


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

still looking...willing to try just about anyone with a pulse...oh yeah, and with some musical desire and talent ;o)


----------

